# FF: Misc. Equipment and stuff



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

I am doing some cleaning up and have no need for the following items:

2 Fluval 2 Internal filters, One works great the other works but is noisy

2 Fluval 1 Internal filters

a 29"x11.25" canopy and light

5ft HO T5 light fixture, needs bulbs

4 backgrounds measuring:
48x12 planted
72x19 blue/black
30x16.5 planted
24x12 planted

These are all for free....First come First serve!!


----------



## Mech Eng (Apr 21, 2010)

PM sent for the light


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

In the order of Pm's received:

Light Fixture: Mech Eng and then CheeseKeeper

Filters: Victor then AndyB then Vdub then Cichlid2010. If Victor doesn't come to get them then I will Pm AndyB next

Big background to Rsxed


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Let me know when u r free, Kole

thanks!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

1st come 1st served...
I should just walk over & get everything then.


----------



## cheesekipper (Apr 25, 2010)

Haha not quite quick enough..


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i did not get this far LOL


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Please don't think I am rude but there are just too many PM's to respond to them all so I will just post here instead. Due to my limited availability I will hold everything for those who have already asked. So it still remains:

Light Fixture: Mech Eng and then CheeseKeeper

Filters: Victor then AndyB then Vdub then Cichlid2010. If Victor doesn't come to get them then I will Pm AndyB next

all backgrounds to Rsxed

I am only available weekdays from 3pm-8pm and then by appointment on the weekends. 

Give me a shout at 604-818-6861
My address is 2281 east 34th ave. Vancouver


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Hurry because I can just run up to h is place & grab them in a few minutes.


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Everything is gone now except for the 5' HO T5 light fixture. Mech Eng never showed so it is being offered to Cheesekeeper if still interested, otherwise back up for grabs.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Kolewolf said:


> Everything is gone now except for the 5' HO T5 light fixture. Mech Eng never showed so it is being offered to Cheesekeeper if still interested, otherwise back up for grabs.


I'll get in line for this, let me know if none of the other pick-ups work out.


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Sargasso said:


> I'll get in line for this, let me know if none of the other pick-ups work out.


You are right in line behind Cheesie then. I will give it a couple of days and if nothing then it is yours.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Kolewolf:

If the other pickups don't show I'll line up for the 5ft light fixture. Thanks


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Well no word from Cheesekipper!! So on to the next person. Sargasso is up to bat now for the FREE 5' light fixture and then Catgoldfish is next.

BTW people, if you put your name down for free stuff how about coming and getting it!! I should leave negative feedbacks for the flakers but won't bother because it is FREE stuff.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

OK Kolewolf, let me know where to go, I can pick this up right away!


----------



## cheesekipper (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey I just completely missed the thread, turns out I've had a change of mind anyhow so I hope you have a great use for it sargasso! Thanks anyhow kolewolf


----------

